# Congress Live Feed



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Congress started this week. I was supposed to be there, but we modified our loan and the bank stole my Congress money. (Darn their scurvey hides. :wink Thus, I'm forced to watch my barn-mates and friends on the live feed. (Although I'm glad to have a roof over my head.) You can watch, too:

ReelHorse

Reining/cutting/cattle work is this week. I don't think the rail events start until next week. 

Pam


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just looking at the schedule to see when I want to go down, I'm thinking maybe the 22nd - 23rd... I think the speed events would be really cool. Plus the vendors might be cheaper....

Or... maybe next weekend? I dunno... are you going?


----------



## PBritton2U (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, I was invited to fly out with some friends. Still might do it, but I don't know. It'll be hard. We were prepped and ready to go and then BAM, surprise! Closing costs. Ugh. So I think I might get sick in the stomach if I went there and watched. You know how it is. Tough when all your friends are showing and you're not. So probably not.

Wish I lived closer. I'd go for the over fence classes, that's for sure. (Go Karen and students!!)

Pam


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I won't be showing. Just watching. I'm actually going to go next weekend instead, I'd like to see the supersale, although I won't be purchasing anything... I don't think....

I have never been so this is pretty exciting for me. I was going to rent a car and drive down but a friend of mine told me that I'll need my golf cart so I geuss I'll take the truck.


----------

